# Males or females



## Ealban (4 mo ago)

Hello Everyone, I am new to the budgie world. I had to adopt these 4 budgies since the owner couldn’t care for them anymore.I was told they are young but I have no idea about the gender. Could you give me some guidance. I will really appreciate it
Thanks


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

They are all beautiful. It looks like there are 3 males and one female. The female is the black, white and grey bird in the first and last picture. The youngest bird appears to be the one with the blue chest as I can still see the baby bars on his head and also faintly on the yellow bird and the female. The beautiful grey and white male in the third picture appears to be the oldest as his cere has turned the typical blue color that a male in most mutations develops, however I cannot see if he has developed an iris in his eye yet. Once they go through their first molt and lose the baby bars, which is around 3-4 months and develop the iris in the eye around 9 months, there is no way to tell the age of the bird. The prior owner must not have had the birds very long since they are young birds. As they mature you may run into some issues housing one female with 3 males, how large is the cage they are in? It is very important they you have an avian vet, are you in the Chicagoland area, if so I can suggest several for you to choose from. Avian vets are not common, so you need to have a vet that deals with birds on a regular basis, should you need a vet you do not want to be fumbling around looking for one in an emergency. Here are a few links for you to read,








Essentials to a Great Cage


This post was rewritten by FaeryBee 12/16/2019 Please note that if rope perches are used, you need to ensure your budgies are not chewing them. Remove any cotton rope perch immediately if you notice any chewing or if the rope becomes frayed from the birds' toenails. Toys containing cotton...




www.talkbudgies.com












When We Don't Want Eggs!


When We Don't Want Eggs! Sometimes we have over enthusiastic hens that want to have chicks even when the timing is not right or they are not in the best condition or age to raise a clutch of chicks. While the male is very important in the role of raising chicks, most of the encouragement and...




www.talkbudgies.com












A Heartfelt Plea to All Members


The purpose of Talk Budgies is to promote the best practices for the care, health and well-being of budgies and we welcome those who truly want to learn. Learning must always begin with a strong foundation on which additional knowledge and experience is then added. Ideally, our learning should...




www.talkbudgies.com












Do I really have to take my budgie to the vet?


When your budgie is sick, often times the staff or other members will encourage you to take your budgie to the vet. Sometimes, you may feel that you shouldn't have to be "dependent" on the vet for every little thing, and you could cure some things at home, such as most people do when they have...




www.talkbudgies.com












Dangers to Pet Birds


Dangers to Pet Birds Polytetrafluoroethylene (PTFE)-coated items (e.g.Teflon) irons and ironing board covers, pots and pans, woks, drip pans, hair dryers, heaters, etc. Teflon Toxicity in Birds: Can Teflon Fumes Kill Birds? Birds are susceptible to a respiratory condition called "teflon...




www.talkbudgies.com


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cody is 100% correct with regard to their genders. Only the last picture with the white pied budgie is a female.

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being.*
*Locating an Avian Vet*

*When you have mixed genders, please ensure you do everything necessary to prevent breeding. 
Keeping the female in with the three males is not a good option. She would be better off houses individually. *

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.
Pressure Sores
Bumblefoot
The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:
Essentials for a Great Cage*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Ealban (4 mo ago)

Thanks for your responses, they were very helpful. My cage right now is 31*20*18. I am thinking in getting something Bigger. I am in miami fl I don’t know any avian vet. I am going to research for a good one. I don’t know if getting a bigger cage will prevent any issues with the males. Or if i get BIGGER cage and get more females will prevent any issues.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

More females is not the answer, keep a close watch and see if the female tends to form a bond with one particular male.
You can search for an avian vet in this link by entering your city and state and open the radius to more than 5 miles.


https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is best not to get additional females UNLESS you plan to get another cage and house the females separately from the males.
Every time you add or subtract a budgie from the flock, the flock dynamics change. 
Additionally, having more females housed with the current males will not prevent problems, it will only escalate them.

The bigger the cage you have the better. Ensure that the spacing between the bars is no more than 1/2"
The cage you have now is the minimum size recommended for three budgies.
You need a larger cage if you plan to house all four in that cage.

Please read the information in the links posted previously.

Best wishes!*


----------

